# Hello, I'm Johnny Cash



## GhostRider (May 27, 2015)

Well, _I'm _not! But my latest portrait is. I'm new here, so very nice to meet you all 

Work in progress of the legend himself.

Using 3B, 4B, 5B, 6B on 130gsm. 

So many talented artists and beautiful work here... I only hope mine is worthy to be amongst it all.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your picture is wonderful. I look forward to seeing more of your work Welcome to the forum. Artist here range from beginner hobbyists (me) to really magnificent professional artists. If you need help navigating the web site be sure to ask any of us moderators. Just click on our name and leave a message. 

To load pictures to your albums:
>create an album. Click on "user CP" above and select "Picture and Album"
>after you have uploaded a picture be sure to write something in the field Caption over what is already there. If you don't do that others will get the error "Invalid Album" when trying to view your picture-- it's a glitch on this web site.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Welcome!! Wonderful art!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Fine job Ghost.. And welcome to the forum! 

D


----------

